# UFC London - Bisping vs Silva...



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Feb 27th Silva has been named as the opponent now for Bisping...

thoughts on this? Feels abit like a 'superfight' given how long they have been around although Bisping has never made it to the #1 spot, he's been around for ages and was at one point the 'face' of UK MMA in terms of Televised MMA anyway,

I personally see it as a bad match up for Bisping... Silva has to come back from his recent bouts and prove why he was the best for so long...

As for Bisping - his self arrogance he has these days annoys me. I used to like his persona but now he just seems full of it. He also need the win though...


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Silva will be training his arse off as a loss to Bisping wont be good for him. I think he will own Bisping & stop him rnd 1 or 2.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

Didn't silva get done for doping?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Ban expires Jan 31st....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Break a leg Silva


----------



## thetdog666 (Jul 10, 2014)

he will still be doping now just like the rest of them. every physical sport is now battle of the dopers!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

It was viagra wasn't it? Yeah right.

Agree with @D-MMA, he was always a cocky arrogant guy. Saw him do an interview for UFC a couple of weeks ago. Said something like "I have a beautiful wife, beautiful kids, successful career, starting my own gym in Vegas and have a s**t load of money in the bank so f**k you!" Not sure if there's any need for the "f**k you" bit.

Leigh Remedios and Ian Freeman were much more likeable as representatives for UKMMA

I'd go with Silva. He's an amazing fighter.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone thinking of going to London to watch it?

Me and a mate want to but we're from up north so it's a bit of a hassle with trains and s**t.

Interesting to see what happens. I think Silva will be too quick for him but I've got a feeling Silva has aged loads.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

I think Silva takes this. He will come back and show why he was #1 P4P for so long.

I'm the same mate - considering heading down to watch it but cost of tickets, trains, staying over, etc, I could afford a summer holiday for the same price!


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

D_MMA said:


> I think Silva takes this. He will come back and show why he was #1 P4P for so long.
> 
> I'm the same mate - considering heading down to watch it but cost of tickets, trains, staying over, etc, I could afford a summer holiday for the same price!


 I really hope he does! I disliked him as the champion but when he lost to Weidman the first time I kind of felt for him and started wanting him to win. I love a good comeback story I guess. :lol:

Yeah I've decided to just stay at home and watch it. I'm saving over £300 this way haha. One day..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Silva to come back and ko bisping....then fight GSP at UFC 200.....You heard it here first folks


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hahaha bisping....2min 55secs onwards...quality

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/ufc-fight-night-84-live-and-official-weigh-in-results-1


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Bisping is one of the funnier fighters. I really get on with his humor so i like him much more than Silva

Fighting skills though i see a Silva KO


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Say what you like about bisping but back in the late 90s/early 2000 when he was known as dj mikey b and played at monroes all nighter most weekends, he was class!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure why he claims he's from Manchester though when he's actually from clitheroe.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sen said:


> Say what you like about bisping but back in the late 90s/early 2000 when he was known as dj mikey b and played at monroes all nighter most weekends, he was class!


 i'd drop an E with DJ Mikey B


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

barsnack said:


> i'd drop an E with DJ Mikey B


 Hahaha I did, numerous times. Not actually with him, cos he's no idea I exist! Saw him have a fight once in there. This was before his ufc days.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sen said:


> Hahaha I did, numerous times. Not actually with him, cos he's no idea I exist! Saw him have a fight once in there. This was before his ufc days.


 How did he do in the fight?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

barsnack said:


> How did he do in the fight?


 Destroyed the guy with some big knees. It was pretty impressive. My mate found the other guys phone on the floor when the fight was over. It was one of those black Philips things that gave you £10 credit every time you turned it off and back on! Ha.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

sen said:


> Say what you like about bisping but back in the late 90s/early 2000 when he was known as dj mikey b and played at monroes all nighter most weekends, he was class!


 No way I used to listen to maximes and Monroe's had no idea he was dj mikey b he's 1 cool mother ****er


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> No way I used to listen to maximes and Monroe's had no idea he was dj mikey b he's 1 cool mother ****er


 Multi talented!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

sen said:


> Multi talented!


 That's for sure hope he wins tonight


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, that was some fight! Reckon Herb Dean will be pulled on a few things. Silva appeared [to me] to not take it very seriously. Yes, his ability to read opponents is incredible. He is an amazing fighter, however, last night he didn't seem all too bothered.

Bisping will no doubt get a title shot from this. He deserves it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bjaminny said:


> Well, that was some fight! Reckon Herb Dean will be pulled on a few things. Silva appeared [to me] to not take it very seriously. Yes, his ability to read opponents is incredible. He is an amazing fighter, however, last night he didn't seem all too bothered.
> 
> Bisping will no doubt get a title shot from this. He deserves it.


 that knee at the end of the 3rd might get him in trouble....silva has always been like that...reminded me off when he got beat by Weidman first time


----------

